# Moving- Must sell some beekeeping equipment



## Dan Williamson

Both extractors are sold.
Both OA vaporizers sold. 
9 med drawn honey supers sold.


----------



## thesecurityeagle

How much for the sundance pollen traps?


----------



## Hillbillybees

Do you have an uncapper your parting with? Friend needs one.


----------



## huntin86

I'm interested in the med supers PM sent


----------



## Jeff Cripe

I also am interested in med supers
Jeff Cripe Eagle Creek Apiary


----------



## Dan Williamson

Below is what is left for sale:

Some equipment has been stored for some time in shed or shop and may be dusty. All is used unless otherwise noted.

Am traveling and cannot always respond immediately but will do my best. If you need to see additional pics just ask. 

1) 3 older bee trailers. Each holds 16 hives. Currently have hives on them. Hives/empty boxes are not included. Used for years for pollination. Haven't been pulled in a while. As is: $650 each. If you take all three I will sell for $1500.
2) Dadant water jacketed mini-melter. Used one time. $600
3) Dadant commercial in-line honey filter NEVER USED. $450
4) Approximately 30 ten-frame rosin dipped mediums with assembled new frames and plastic foundation. NEVER USED but stored stacked in shop. $30 each. 
5) Approximately 15 ten-frame shallows with assembled new frames and plastic foundation. Painted used boxes $22 ea
6) Various unassembled NEVER used dipped 10 frame standard bottom boards. Needs back rail for box to sit on (no screen) $5ea
7) Various used dipped screened bottom boards $8 ea
8) 5 bottom mount 10-frame Sundance pollen traps $40 ea
9) Maxant vertical honey and cappings auger. Works great for moving heavy syrup and honey from barrels into bottling tanks. Haven't used for cappings. Used 3 seasons $850
10) Childs bee suit $20
11) Dadant water jacketed baffled honey clarifier tank with wired float and heater. Used 2 seasons. $890 Great condition
12) 1 yr old maxant Jr capping spinner $1200
13) Handmade stainless uncapping tank/stand. See for sale album. Works fantastic. $110
14) Numerous empty med boxes. New rosin dipped $15, Used Dipped $12, Painted used $8
15) Various painted or rosin dipped nuc migratory lids, empty nuc boxes, 10-frame migratory lids, older telescoping covers, etc. Text/email for prices, pics.
16) Wesco barrel cart used 1x $250
17) Wax Melter (Primo 25lb Melter) $500 (new ~$1000)

Contact info: 

Dan Williamson
Wheatfield, IN
Cell Phone: 219-730-1824
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Dan Williamson

Hillbillybees said:


> Do you have an uncapper your parting with? Friend needs one.


I do not.


----------



## Stiddfamilyapiary

So do you have any live colonies your selling or just the equipment
email: [email protected][/QUOTE]


----------



## snicklesnoots

Do you still have your wax capping spinner for sale?


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees

Dan
Do you still have #13) Handmade stainless uncapping tank/stand. See for sale album. Works fantastic. $110


----------

